# Why can I not move on?



## FOH (Jun 29, 2013)

Even after all my husband did I still cry, and pains me even thinking about him sleeping with another woman. Is this normal? I never thought that loving someone can be so hard. Am I crazy?


----------



## smallsteps (Feb 23, 2013)

FOH said:


> Even after all my husband did I still cry, and pains me even thinking about him sleeping with another woman. Is this normal? I never thought that loving someone can be so hard. Am I crazy?


Yes it is normal but its not good for you to think about. You need to learn how to switch off those thoughts. When you feel them creeping in do something to change your thinking. Get up and get involved with something - housework - gardening - cooking - some sort of craft. Put on some music - put on a funny Tv show - get out of the house & take a walk. Anything that changes your mindset is good. 

How long ago did he leave?


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

How long has it been since he moved out? I'm confused? Has it been 2 years?

You sounds seriously depressed. I think you need to see a doc and get some meds. They will not dope you up. What they do is to take the edge off so you can deal with life.

If it's been 2 years, it's time to start building your new life.


----------



## smallsteps (Feb 23, 2013)

Mine left and moved directly in with ow. It absolutely destroyed me. The inages that went through my head every day were terrible but I learned how to change my though process. Over time those images happened less and less.

Stormy - why is he still in the house? That is so unfair and tortuous for you. He should be out NOW so you can begin to heal.


----------



## thompkevin (Jul 17, 2013)

Hey,

It's normal. Just try to keep your head up and work on healing. Take care of yourself and do things that make you happy. Time will heal the pain slowly.


----------



## smallsteps (Feb 23, 2013)

Just start your own thread. That's what these boards are here for.

Stormy you need to stop following that blog. It's not doing you one bit of good. It's no surprise that these feelings are resurfacing - by him staying there and the two of you living under the same roof it allowed you to put off facing the inevitable and stalling the grieving process. Now that dates are set - all these emotions and feelings are kicking in. Starting your own thread - venting, posting & getting advice from others will help you tremendously. Get him out of there ASAP & just let him go so you can begin your healing process
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FOH (Jun 29, 2013)

EleGirl said:


> How long has it been since he moved out? I'm confused? Has it been 2 years?
> 
> You sounds seriously depressed. I think you need to see a doc and get some meds. They will not dope you up. What they do is to take the edge off so you can deal with life.
> 
> If it's been 2 years, it's time to start building your new life.


Yes, it has. But he still taunts me. Meaning I moved out of our apartment finally and low and behold he shows up to look to see if there was anything there. He brought trash bags and everything. He spoke to my mother and she left. He even rubbed the dog and did not even acknowledge me. Then I find out from an email from Vonage that someone tried to get into my account so it was locked out. Then I get a message from LinkedIn saying he looked me up several times. I do not understand if you are with her then why bother with me. He left almost two years ago so now you come to the apartment with a couple of trash bags looking for what?


----------

